# For Adoption - 7 fuzzy/rex male mice



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

Video of them: 7 male fuzzy/rex mice for adoption (vid 2) - YouTube

These boys were born in rescue when a group of pregnant fuzzy mice came into our care. They were born on 10.5.14 and are still looking for homes. We want them to go in pairs or trios.

Email us at [email protected] if you'd like to adopt


----------

